# How much do you pay your drivers?



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

What is the going rate for drivers using your equipment. I have a guy that drives dumps for a paving contractor, but they dont push with them. He has his own plow truck, but since he isnt insured Im debating making him one of my drivers. We havent talked wages, but I normally pay 18-20 for an entry level driver. He's a little older and more responsible so I could expect him to do more on his own without me babysitting. What are the current ranges for drivers?


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Nobody hires people to drive their trucks?


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

The company I sub for pays 25 an hour to drivers driving their truck.


----------



## snowangel13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I see drivers getting 16.00 up to 30.00 per hour depending on their experience and work performance. try starting him off at a lowere rate and evaluate his performance on his first or second night out and then go up from there.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*paying for help*

I pay shovel help by the job and not by the hour

If I am paying for the truck, fuel and insurance, I would take most of the value of the 
plow work but offer a percentage of the value of the plow work performed.
That way they have an incentive to be productive and I dont have to supervise.
This is assuming quality help.

And, I would make the driver respond to any complaints or callbacks. If there were
compliments, I would award those with bonuses.

Partnering is less hassle then hourly employees
jmo
tc


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i pay my drivers 25 a hour


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

I pay my drivers between 20.00 and 23.00 per hour. During a storm I buy food and drinks for all my guys. At the end of a storm I buy a beers for every one.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Thats better. Thanks for the replys. I also will by my crew food depending on the time of day. If we finish early evening I'll by dinner. If its morning I'll by breakfast. Any other time of day they just seem to want to go home. 

OK here's the second part. If you where to pay the shovelers hourly what would that be. I usually start at 15 and the guys ho have done it enough to know the accounts get 18.


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

We pay shocelers between 15.00 and 19.00 per hour.


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry I mean Shovelers.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

If you want them to show up again, pay them well...best advice I got from a competitor.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Avitare;648042 said:


> I pay shovel help by the job and not by the hour
> 
> If I am paying for the truck, fuel and insurance, I would take most of the value of the
> plow work but offer a percentage of the value of the plow work performed.
> ...


I agree with avatare 100%. you dont have to follow them and babysit them. if you start to get complaints then check up on them and see if you can corespond with the driver. 
overall, the drive is doing all the work and making your customers happy. with gas lower these days then last year, you can overlook some of the cost for the truck.

If you were to pay them per hour, an experienced driver and mature driver usually deserves 25-40 per hour. depends on how much you are making. if he plows 4 driveways in an hour and you make 120 dollars. If you pay him 30-40 bucks...you still keep the customer, you get a profit, and he is happy. Though, more of a ''partnership''/trust with a driver is the way to go. they will feel more obligated to go the extra mile and return to the job and take care of the truck.

my 2 cents...


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow - I worked as a driver for a company here in Toronto called "The Gardener" not long ago and he only paid $11.00 and shovelers only got $10.00.... 

I knew he was cheap but man, that is really cheap... lol


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow is right! at $11 an hour...you are better off working retail which secures you hours instead of hoping it snows! Come to Cleveland and work for me! haha. 

LET IT SNOW !!!!


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

cwpm410;650979 said:


> Wow is right! at $11 an hour...you are better off working retail which secures you hours instead of hoping it snows! Come to Cleveland and work for me! haha.
> 
> LET IT SNOW !!!!


LOL no kidding man. When I worked for Clintar (massive huge company here, thousands of trucks) I was getting $19.00 per hour.

I don't know what I was thinking when I signed on with those other fools.

I'm just happy to be setup on my own now...


----------



## turk (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw a local company in my area looking to hire drivers for $10.00 an hour, I had to think long and hard before I decided not to apply (lol). The ad said you only get payed and work when it snow no guaranted hours. All I can say is good luck to them.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

I start my guys at $16, if they get done within the time frame on a regualr basis and don't tear up the equipment they go up from there.


----------

